# Weekly competition 2012-40



## Mike Hughey (Oct 2, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F' U' R U R F2 U R U2
*2. *U R' U R2 U2 F2 U' F'
*3. *U' F U2 F2 R' U' F' U R' U
*4. *F' U2 R' U' R' U2 F R'
*5. *R U F2 R' F U2 F U2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *L2 U2 L2 F2 U' F2 L2 U' F2 U' L' B2 R' F' D' B L U2 R D
*2. *U2 B' U2 F' L2 B2 U2 R2 U2 L2 B' U' F2 L B F2 R' F2 D B2 F
*3. *B2 U R2 F2 L2 B2 D R2 U L2 B2 R' F' D2 R2 D' L U' R2 F' D2
*4. *R2 B' D2 B' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B2 U2 R U' F' D' R B' L' U' L' F
*5. *U B' U' B2 R B2 U' F' B R F2 U B2 D F2 D2 F2 L2 D F2

*4x4x4*
*1. *Uw2 U2 B D2 L D2 Uw U Rw2 Fw2 R Uw2 L' Rw2 R2 D2 B Fw Rw' D' Uw2 U B2 R' B2 L Rw Fw' U' L2 F' R2 D' F Rw' D' Rw' Fw' F2 D'
*2. *D' L B2 R D' L' D L R F U2 L' Rw2 Uw R2 D' R2 Uw Fw F' Uw' B2 U2 Rw2 B2 Rw' B2 L2 Rw F D2 L B' L B Rw2 B2 U' B D
*3. *Fw U L B' Uw' U' B F2 U L F' D' F' L' Rw' R' Fw U B L2 F L2 B2 F2 Rw2 D2 B R B F Rw B' D2 Fw Rw2 R B2 Fw2 Uw L'
*4. *Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' U' Rw D' R' Fw2 Uw2 R2 B2 Uw2 Fw' L' B L' Rw D2 Rw F' L2 R D L2 R2 Fw F L' R' F D B Fw L D' Rw2 Uw2 R2 D2
*5. *D2 U' B' R2 U B' Rw' F2 Uw' Fw' U Rw' D L Rw2 R' D Uw' Fw' F' U' L2 Uw2 R2 B' F2 Rw' B2 Rw R2 U B2 F Rw2 F2 L2 R' Fw D Fw2

*5x5x5*
*1. *U2 Lw' Uw L2 Rw' R2 Uw' U2 L2 Lw Rw' R F Dw Fw2 Dw2 Bw L' Fw2 L2 Lw Rw R B2 L Bw R2 F2 D Bw' D' Dw' U2 F2 Lw Bw2 Fw Lw2 D' L2 B Lw' B L Lw R' Uw Lw2 F Dw2 Uw U' Rw2 Uw Rw' R U2 Fw' D2 B'
*2. *D2 F' L2 Rw' D' R D Rw F2 U2 L2 Uw2 F' Uw B' Bw' D' Dw' Uw2 Bw2 L Dw Fw' L Rw' Bw2 Rw' D U2 Rw Uw' R' U2 Lw D' Bw2 F D' Dw L Rw Bw' F D' Dw' U L2 Dw2 Lw Bw Rw F' Dw' Uw2 Lw Dw' Bw' R' Fw2 U2
*3. *D' Dw Fw2 Rw2 F Uw Lw' R Bw D2 U Fw' F Uw' B2 Fw2 Dw2 B' Bw Lw D Uw2 Bw Uw2 U F2 Dw' Bw L R2 Dw2 Bw' D' B2 Bw2 R B2 L' Uw' L' Rw2 F2 Dw2 U' Bw' U' B Bw2 Fw' L2 B' Uw' L' B F L2 Bw' Lw' B D2
*4. *B' Bw' F' Uw R B R' Dw' Lw' B2 D2 Dw Uw' R D Uw' R' Uw' Fw' U' L B' D Uw' B Dw R' D2 Fw' L U Fw' R B Lw' Fw2 U Fw' Lw D' Dw' Rw2 Bw' Fw Rw F2 Rw R' Bw' Rw' U L2 Rw2 Uw B' Uw2 B U2 B Rw2
*5. *Uw' U B U2 Bw' Fw L Rw2 F2 L' F Uw' Fw' Lw2 Fw2 F2 D Dw U' F2 Rw' B2 Fw' R2 Uw' B Rw2 Bw2 Dw' U2 Fw Uw' B2 Bw2 F2 Dw Rw' R2 Bw R2 U2 Bw2 Lw2 U Lw Dw Lw2 Uw U Lw D L' Lw2 R Bw' L' Dw' Lw2 F R'

*6x6x6*
*1. *3U B D2 3R' F' L' U2 B 2R D2 2D' 2U2 U2 2L2 2D2 3F' 2R' 2D2 B F D L D 3U' 2U' U' B2 2B2 2D2 L' 2L2 3U 2L 3U2 2F 2D' 3U 3F' 2D2 R 2D 2B L' 3R 2R' U2 F 3R' D2 2D2 2B2 3U 2R 3U B2 L' B' D 3U' F' L2 2L' U2 R' 2B 2F2 L2 D2 2D' U2
*2. *B 2B' 3F' 2F 2R' 3F2 D' 2F2 R' 3F' 2F2 R' 3F2 L F 2U L 2L 2F' F 2U2 2R' 3F' 2F 3U' 2L2 U2 F 2U 3F' 3U' U 3F' F' 3U' L 2B' 2L 2B 2D2 2F' 2D' 2U U2 L2 2B2 L 2L2 2U 3F 2F L2 2D 2L2 2B L 2L2 2R2 U' 2F' 3U L' 3U F2 3U2 B 2B' 3U L' U2
*3. *L2 2D L 2L' 2R 2D' 3R' D U2 L 2L2 R2 B 2D' U' R2 3U2 2U 2B U F R2 3U2 2F 2L' F 3R2 2U 2F 2D' 2B2 F U2 2L' 3F2 2D' 3U' R' F2 2L' D 3U R 2B2 2F' L' R' B2 3F L 2D' B' 2D2 3U2 2F 2U U' R' B U2 L2 D2 U B' L' 2B 2U2 B F 3R'
*4. *2B U' B U 3R2 2R2 3F' F' 3R2 R' B L 2L 2R' 2U' 2L' R 2D2 2L' U2 2R 2B' 3F' 2D 2F2 3R 2D' 2U2 U L2 3R' U2 2F2 2D' 2B' 3R2 F L 3U' 3R2 2D 2U U 2B' 2F2 F' 2R2 B2 2B' F2 3U2 3F2 R 3F2 2L2 2D B' 2F2 2L' 3U 3R2 D L' 2D' 2U' 2L D2 3F 3U' F'
*5. *3F D 3F' 2F' 3U2 L2 2F 3R' 2R2 2B L B' 2B' 2U2 2L2 F U2 F' 2D2 U L2 2R' 3U 2F F' D' B2 L 3R' B' L 2B2 2F2 L2 2U U 2F' D2 2L2 3F' F2 2U' 3R2 B' 2L D' 3R 3U2 L2 D2 3F2 2F 3R2 B2 3F2 2F R 3F' 2F2 3U 3F' F 3R' R 3F2 L 2R R D2 B'

*7x7x7*
*1. *F' 3L2 R2 2B2 3B2 2F' F' 3D2 3U2 F2 2R2 2U2 2L2 2R' D 2U' L' B2 2R' 3D 2U2 3F' 3D2 2R 2D 3U2 B2 3F D' R2 2U2 3F 3R' D 2B' L' 3L 2D' 3D 3U2 2L' B2 L 2F 3R2 2D 2U2 3F' 2R' R' 3F' 3L2 D 3R2 U2 B 3D 2L' 3U2 3L 3R 2F' D' 2D' 3D' 2B2 D2 R' 3D2 L' 2B2 3R 2B 3B2 3U' U2 3R' D 2U2 F' D 2D 3U2 2B' 2F2 F R' 2B' 2R B 3B2 U 2R' B D 2L2 2F' 3U' L 2U
*2. *3L2 3R 2D 3L 3D2 3B' 2U 3B' 3D 2F' 3D2 3F2 L 3L2 3R' 2R' R' 2D' L2 2L' 3L2 3F' 2F F2 D F' 2R D2 R' 2B F2 2R' B' 3F' 2D2 3U L' 3R 2D 2U2 B2 3F2 3R' 3D2 2F' 2D B2 2F2 2R D2 3D2 3U' 2U U2 2L' 3D' 3L2 3D' 2B2 F L' 3L' 2B L R2 2B2 3F 2L 2U 2L2 B' 3L 3U2 3F2 3R' B2 L2 2B2 2F' 3L2 B2 3B2 2F 3U' 2U' 3F2 2D' 3F2 2R 3B' F 3L2 B2 3B2 2D2 3B' F2 3L2 2B' 3U
*3. *2D 2R2 2U U 2B D2 3U' 3B' 3F2 D2 3D' 3L' R2 3B 2D' 3U' U2 3F2 2R' 3F 2R D 2D' 3U2 3R2 3F' U 2B' 2D2 2L' 3L' 2F L 3R' 3F D 2U2 2R' 3B 2R2 2F2 2U L' 3U2 2B' 2F2 R2 B 3L' 3R' 2R2 R 2D 2B' 3F' 3R' U 3L' B 2U2 3R' 2B D2 L' 2L2 3R' D' 3F' L2 2U2 3L2 2B' 3D' 3U2 3L 3B' 3D' L 2R 3B2 3R' 2D2 3D' U2 L2 3U U 3L2 2D' 2R' 2B2 2D' R' F' R2 2F2 R2 3D 2L2 2B'
*4. *2F 3D2 F2 D 2L' 3B2 D' 3D' 2R' 2D' L R' D' 3B' 3R 2U' R' 3F' D U 2L2 B 3B 2F' F' 2D 3U2 2B' 3B2 3F 3R2 D' 3F F2 2U' B2 3B 2F2 F' 3U 2R' 3U' 2U2 F' 2L' 3D B 2B2 2D' R 2F2 3D' B2 2L2 3B2 2U F 3R 2R B' 2B' F 3L B' 3B2 3F 2U 2B2 2U U 3L 2R' 2U' L B' 3L' D' B2 2F R 2B 3B' 2F' U2 3R' R' D2 2D 2L 2D' 3U' 3B2 3D' L' 2L' 3L2 3R2 3F2 2F' D'
*5. *3F2 2F2 F 3U' L 3D' 3F' 3U' B 2B' 3B2 3R F2 2L' 2R' 2F' 2R' 2U F2 L2 3F 3L 2R D L2 R D' B U' F' 3D' B' 2D2 3D2 2U' 2B L' U F 3D' 3U2 L' 2F2 2L2 3R R U' L 3R2 B2 F 2R' 2B2 3L 3D' 3B' L B 2B' 2F F U' 3B2 F L' D' 3R' 2D2 B 3L 2R U2 3R2 3B2 2U 2L 2D2 3F' 2F2 3D' 2U R2 3D2 3L' 3D U2 2B2 2F' 2L2 D 2F' L 2L 2B' 3F' 3U' U2 2R' F2 3D2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R F' U R' F R2 F2 U
*2. *U F2 U F2 R' U' R2 U2 R'
*3. *R2 F2 R U2 R' F R F R

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *B2 R2 U' B2 L2 U' L2 U2 R2 F2 U' L' D' L2 B2 F2 D2 F L' F
*2. *D2 F2 D2 R' U2 L R2 D2 B2 R2 F2 D F' D' L' F D L' F D' U
*3. *D2 B2 D' L2 D' L2 D2 B2 R2 U B' R' B2 L F' R D F2 R' B2 D2

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Uw2 F' L' D2 L Uw' Rw F Uw' B' F Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 D R' B Fw' L2 F2 L Rw R' U2 F' L' R' U' Rw2 Fw F L R B Fw2 L2 D U' Fw2 U'
*2. *U2 R2 D' Uw L' Rw' R Uw2 U2 Rw' B F2 Uw Fw L' F U Rw2 B2 Rw' D B' F2 R' Uw' Rw2 Fw Rw2 Uw2 Fw2 F2 Rw2 R' B2 U2 Fw2 Rw2 Fw' R Uw'
*3. *F' R' B2 D2 Rw' Uw2 B' R D' B Fw2 F R2 B2 L' U2 F D L B Rw B2 U2 Rw' R2 U L2 D' Rw' R B' Fw' F' D Fw2 U2 R2 B2 Uw' R2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw' F Lw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 R' B' Fw' Rw D2 Rw Fw Rw Bw' Rw2 U' Bw2 L2 Rw2 B2 F2 Lw2 Bw' Lw D' Uw' L2 U L' Dw' Fw' U Fw' U' R2 F L' Rw2 R Bw' F' Uw2 B Lw' Bw2 Lw' Rw2 Uw' U' Rw' Dw F' U Rw U Rw' R2 D R
*2. *D2 Uw2 U' R2 Dw Lw2 Rw' Fw2 U2 Lw Rw R Dw' Bw L Lw' Rw Dw Uw' B2 L2 Uw2 Rw D R2 Dw F L2 B' Bw' F' Lw Rw' Uw' Lw2 Dw F2 Dw2 L Bw' L2 Rw2 B2 D Uw Fw' Lw Dw' L Lw D Uw Rw' D' Dw' Uw U' L2 Lw' R
*3. *Rw' U' Lw2 Dw2 B' F' D' Bw' F D Fw2 D' Dw U' L2 Rw R2 Fw2 F' D2 Dw' Uw U' Fw' L' Bw' D L' R2 U2 B2 Fw' Lw B' Dw L' F Uw2 Lw R' F' Uw U2 R2 Fw' D L2 B F' Uw' Fw F' Rw Fw D' B2 Uw L' Uw2 Fw'

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2F' U2 3F' R 2F D2 B R' D 3U2 3F2 2R R2 2F' 2D2 L' U 3F F 2D' B2 U 2B L2 R2 3U R2 3F' R' 2D' 3F 3U L D' 2D 2R 2U2 B 2D2 3R' R2 3U 2U2 L B2 L' 2L 2R R' B2 2B2 F 3U2 L 3R' 2R' R' B2 U' L F 2D F2 2U2 U 3F D 3U2 2U2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *R 2D2 3R R' 2D2 3L2 U R2 F L' 2B D L2 B' 2B' 2D' 3U' U B 3B2 R' 3F' 3U2 2U2 2B2 R' 2B2 2R 2B 2U2 3L2 D2 U' 2L' 3F2 3L' 3F' F' 3D' 3R2 3F' 2L 3F' 3D F2 3U 2R2 R2 3F2 2F' D' 3L' 3U' 3L' R U 3R' 2D U 3F2 2D2 3D' 2L 2B' 3L2 2U' L2 3F' F' L 3F2 3D' 2B2 3B2 3F' 2U U2 3L 3D2 B R' D 2U' 2R2 2B' 3D 2U L 2U 3L' 2U 3F 2L' 3U2 F 2D' 3R2 3D2 3U U2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *R2 F U2 F L2 D2 B2 L2 R2 D2 B' U' B L' D L R2 B R' D2 U2
*2. *R2 F' R2 F L2 U2 B F' D2 B R U' F L2 D' B2 U2 R' B R2 D
*3. *D2 B' R2 F2 U2 R2 U2 F' L2 B R2 U B D' L2 B' L' R B L'
*4. *U B L' D' L' B L2 F2 U F' B2 U2 B2 L2 D R2 D2 R2 B2 L2 U'
*5. *U2 B2 R' F U R' B' L U2 D F' U2 D2 R2 F2 L2 B L2 B' L2 F'
*6. *D2 R2 B' R2 F' U2 B' D2 F' D2 R B2 F R2 D2 F U B R
*7. *B2 L2 B2 L2 D' F2 R2 U' F2 D' L' F U F2 L2 B' U' L' D R F
*8. *U' L2 U' R2 F2 U' L2 D L2 D' U B' R2 D F' U2 R' U L' D' F'
*9. *F' D2 F2 R2 U B L B' U' F D2 R2 U2 B2 U2 B' D2 B' L2 U2
*10. *R2 B2 D2 L U2 L' B2 R D2 L U2 B' R' D2 F' D U R' U2
*11. *R' L2 U2 D' F' R2 U F2 R U D2 F B R2 U2 F' U2 F D2 L2 U2
*12. *R F2 R F2 D2 R D2 B2 D2 F2 R' B' D' B' D' F' U F D' U'
*13. *U' B2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 U2 R2 D' B' F' R' F' D' L D' B' R2 F2
*14. *R' B2 D2 F2 R B2 L2 B2 D2 L R B L' D2 L D' L U2 B L'
*15. *F2 U2 B D2 U2 L2 B2 U2 B' R2 F' L' F' R B D' B D2 U F' R'
*16. *U R2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D F2 U L2 F2 R' F' D L' R2 F' D' U' F R'
*17. *U B2 F2 R2 D L2 R2 B2 R2 U R' F D' L B2 U L F' D2 R2
*18. *B D2 B' L2 U2 B R2 D2 R2 F D R' F U' F L' U B' R2 F D'
*19. *D F2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 F2 D' F2 U' R' F U2 B D2 L2 R U' F2 R
*20. *F' U2 F D2 L2 D2 F U2 L2 F2 U2 L F' U2 F' D B' U2 R2 U B'
*21. *R2 U L2 D U' R2 D2 F2 U' L' F R' B R U' B' D U' R'
*22. *B2 F2 L' B2 L' U2 L R' B2 U2 R2 B' L D' F2 L' R' B2 L B
*23. *L U2 B2 U2 B2 L F2 L2 U2 R' F2 U R U2 L' D2 B' D2 B' R
*24. *D B2 F2 R2 D B2 L2 F2 U2 F2 R' U2 F R' D R' F L' D B F'
*25. *R2 B2 U B2 R2 D L2 U2 B2 L2 D2 L' D F' L' B' D2 L' R2 F' U
*26. *U' R' B U D' F B' L' D' R' U' L2 D' B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 D F2 B2
*27. *U2 L2 B U2 B' D2 R2 U2 F2 L2 R' U B2 U L U' L F L2 D
*28. *L U2 R2 B2 R D2 U2 R2 D2 U2 F' R2 D' R2 B' L2 R D R F2
*29. *D2 B2 D' L2 F2 L2 D' U2 B2 R2 U B' L D' B2 F' R D' U B2 L
*30. *D2 F2 L2 U2 L2 U F2 U' F2 D2 R B' L' F2 R U2 B' U' R' B' U2
*31. *B2 U F2 D2 L2 U R2 U' R2 D2 F' D' L' B' U' B2 U2 F2 R'
*32. *D' R2 D B2 D L2 D2 R2 B2 U2 F2 R F' U2 B L2 F2 D U2 F2 U2
*33. *F' U2 F' D2 F' L2 B' R2 B D2 F R' B U L' U2 B F' R U R'
*34. *U2 R' U L2 U D' L' B2 U R B2 R2 D2 R2 U2 F L2 F R2 F B
*35. *R2 D L2 U B2 F2 D R2 F2 L2 U' R' F L' B L2 B2 F L' B F
*36. *U2 F2 D R2 U2 R2 U' L2 R2 F2 U' L D2 L R2 D2 U L' D2 F'
*37. *R2 D' B2 U' R2 D L2 U2 B2 F2 U' L F R' U' B' R2 B2 L' U R
*38. *L2 U L2 U' R2 D U' L2 F2 L2 F2 R' F L2 B R F2 U2 L B2 R'
*39. *F2 R2 U B2 R2 D U R2 U' F2 U' F L B U2 B2 L2 D L' F' L'
*40. *B2 R2 F2 L2 R2 D2 U' B2 D' U L2 R' U' L2 D B R' B2 R U'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R' U D B2 D2 R B' L' D2 L U2 B' L2 U2 B U2 F B2 L2 B' L2
*2. *L2 U2 L U2 F' D R D' F2 U2 B' R2 L2 D2 F D2 B' R2 U2
*3. *D F2 U' L2 B L D F D B' R2 F2 R' U2 R2 F2 L B2 L F2 R
*4. *B2 L R' F2 D2 F2 L B2 D2 R2 B' U' B U2 L' F' D B D' R'
*5. *U L2 F2 D2 U B2 U R2 D' L2 U R D B' D R2 U R U2 F' R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U B' R' B' R F2 R' D' F' D2 L'
*2. *U' F2 U' B2 R2 D2 F2 D B2 R2 U' B' R U' F U R' F2 R U2 R2
*3. *R L2 D2 R2 B' L' U2 L' U' D2 R U2 R2 B2 R L2 B2 D2 F2 R
*4. *R2 B' L2 U2 F D2 F U2 F L2 U2 R D2 B2 D B2 F U2 L2 F U
*5. *F' L2 B R2 D2 R2 F2 R2 U2 F2 L' B U' F2 D' B' D B' R' B' L

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *R2 D L2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 R2 F2 D F' R D F U' B' D2 F' U2 F
*2. *D2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 B U2 B' R2 D2 R' U2 B' L D' R U' B F' U
*3. *R2 F' U2 B' F' D2 U2 F D2 F2 U2 L U' R' B2 U L2 R' U B U2
*4. *L2 B' L F2 D' F' R' B' U L' U D2 R2 D L2 U F2 B2 U R2 L2
*5. *U' L2 F2 U F2 R2 D2 B2 L2 F' R U' B' L' B R' F U2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *F2 B2 U' R L F B R' F D' F2 U2 D2 F2 L B2 R B2 L2 F2 D2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F' R F2 U' R' U' R2 F R' U'
*3. *F2 R2 U' F2 D L2 U F2 D' U F L' R2 B2 F R' F U' R2 U2
*4. *D U2 L Uw' Fw' F2 U2 B2 F' L R2 F R Fw D L2 Rw' R' D' Rw R Fw2 D2 U' Rw' Fw2 L2 Rw' R' Uw' L2 D2 R' D' B F2 D L' Uw2 U2

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 F R F' U2 R' U
*3. *R2 D2 F2 D L2 B2 F2 U2 B2 L' F2 R' B2 F' L' R2 U2 L' F' D'
*4. *L2 Rw2 Uw' R2 B L' Rw F2 Rw D' F' L D' B2 F L2 B2 F Rw B' Fw' R2 F' D' R B' Fw2 F Uw U2 L' B Rw D2 Rw' R2 F Uw B' Uw
*5. *Uw U F' D' Uw U2 R' D2 Uw Rw2 Dw2 U2 F D' Dw' B' Rw2 Bw' R Bw' F Dw Uw Lw' D L B2 D Dw' L Lw' Bw' Lw F U' B Bw2 Dw U2 B2 Bw Fw' D' Uw Bw Uw2 U Bw2 Lw R' Bw Fw L Fw2 L2 R F U' Bw Lw

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=4,d=0 / dUdU u=4,d=0 / ddUU u=-3,d=0 / UdUd u=0,d=-5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=6 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=6 / UdUd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-4 / dUdU u=-3,d=2 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=5,d=3 / dUUU u=1 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=1 / Uddd
*3. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-1,d=2 / ddUU u=-1,d=2 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=4 / dddd d=-2 / ddUd
*4. *UUdd u=-1,d=-3 / dUdU u=6,d=6 / ddUU u=4,d=0 / UdUd u=2,d=-1 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=-4 / UUUd u=-3 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=-3 / dUUU
*5. *UUdd u=-5,d=-5 / dUdU u=-2,d=0 / ddUU u=1,d=6 / UdUd u=0,d=-3 / dUUU u=6 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=-1 / dddd d=0 / ddUd

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
*3. *R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ U
*5. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *L' B' R' B U' B' U' l' r' b' u
*2. *U B' U L B U' L U L' l' r u
*3. *U L U B R' L R r b' u'
*4. *L B U R' B' U R' B l' b u'
*5. *U R' L' B' R U' L B' r b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-3, -1) / (-3, 0) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -5) / (-4, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (-1, -4) / (0, -2)
*2. *(0, -1) / (4, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, -3) / (0, 3) / (-2, 1) / (-1, -3) / (0, 3) / (-5, -4) / (4, 3) / (-3, 0) / (0, -1)
*3. *(6, -1) / (-5, 1) / (0, 3) / (5, -1) / (1, 4) / (-4, -1) / (-5, 1) / (3, 0) / (5, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (0, 4) / (0, 2) / (2, 5)
*4. *(1, 3) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (-3, -3) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (3, 6) / (-1, -2) / (-2, 0) / (-2, 0)
*5. *(0, -4) / (3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (3, 0) / (-1, 5) / (0, 3) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-1, 0) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *L' D L U R' D' L
*2. *D U R' D R L' D L U'
*3. *U' R D' L R' U L'
*4. *R' L R' U D L' D'
*5. *U R U L R' U' D' U' D'


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 2, 2012)

3x3x3 2H - 20.20

Individual Times:
18.07, (DNF), (17.98), 21.72, 20.82

4x4x4 - 1:52.24

Individual Times:
(1:47.97), 1:53.79, 1:48.41, 1:54.52, (2:01.90)


----------



## Sakoleg (Oct 2, 2012)

*2x2x2: 14.42*
14.07, 15.20, (13.03), 13.99, (23.33)
*3x3x3: 28.47*
(23.05), 27.23, (32.43), 29.52, 28.65
*4x4x4: 1:41.48*
1:45.14, (1:35.10), 1:38.58, 1:40.72, (1:46.34)
*5x5x5: 3:17.23*
3:31.95, 3:07.63, (3:04.03), (3:43.01), 3:12.11
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay: 3:28.27*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay: 6:15.04*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded: 48.16*
DNF, 52.37, 48.16
*3x3x3 Blindfolded: 1:44.84*
1:54.42, DNF, 1:44.84
*MegaMinx: 3:43.75*
3:37.20, (3:35.39), 3:40.89, 3:53.15, (4:06.67)
*Square-1: 1:16.52*
1:17.43, 1:11.76, (1:35.56), 1:20.37, (54.50)
*3x3x3 One Handed: 48.81*
(42.90), (55.11), 46.01, 49.13, 51.29
*6x6x6: 8:31.34*
8:29.38, (7:50.02), 8:23.12, (8:58.53 pop), 8:41.53


----------



## vd (Oct 2, 2012)

3x3: 18.79, 16.90, (16.01), 17.88, (21.74) = 17.86
3x3 BLD: DNF, 48.30, 42.69 = 42.69


----------



## mande (Oct 2, 2012)

2x2: (3.23), 5.81, 5.41, 4.76, (6.37) = 5.33
3x3: 18.32, (15.22), 15.47, 15.35, (22.76) = 16.38
3x3 OH: (30.06), 30.76, 31.07, 30.89, (38.87) = 30.91
Pyraminx: 16.52, (18.55), 13.90, 17.30, (13.14) = 15.91
4x4: 1:20.91, 1:24.50, (1:14.50), 1:20.03, (1:30.30) = 1:21.81

3x3 FMC: 35 moves



Spoiler



Solution: R' B R B R' B2 R B2 D' B U B' D B U' L' D2 U' L2 U B' U' F2 L2 R' F B R' B F' U2 B' F R' B
Explanation:
On inverse scramble: 3x cross: B2 F' R L2 F2 U B U' L2 U D2 L
Invert
On scramble, leave 3 edges and 3 corners: R' B R B R' B2 R B'
Skeleton: R' B R B R' B2 R B' (*) L' D2 U' L2 U B' U' F2 L2 R' F B2 (**)
Insert 3 corners at (*): B' D' B U B' D B U'
Insert 3 edges at (**): B' R' B F' U2 B' F R' B



FMC was kind of sad. If I had more time, I'm sure I could have found a much better ending.
Practising for CMI Open...


----------



## SimonWestlund (Oct 2, 2012)

2x2: 3.02, 2.77, 3.31, 3.03, 3.09 = 3.05
3x3: 8.35, 10.00, 9.36, 9.34, 9.62 = 9.44
4x4: 38.52, 40.64, 37.22, 54.07, 43.17 = 40.78
5x5: 1:27.93, 1:37.41, 1:19.67, 1:18.59, 1:17.82 = 1:22.06
6x6: 2:57.16, 2:44.58, 2:38.40, 2:40.81, 2:33.75 = 2:41.26
7x7: 4:24.40, 4:24.33, 4:44.13, 5:36.39, 4:56.94 = 4:41.82
3x3 BLD: 1:11.52, 1:32.53, 58.04 = 58.04
4x4 BLD: 5:29.75, DNF, DNS = 5:29.75
5x5 BLD:
Multi BLD:
3x3 OH: 19.04, 19.79, 22.96, 20.77, 19.66 = 20.07
3x3 WF:
Clock:
Megaminx: 45.96, 49.48, 47.96, 49.21, 49.18 = 48.78
Pyraminx: 4.64, 5.15, 4.58, 6.23, 4.12 = 4.79
Square-1: 1:04.62, 18.61, 28.16, 27.53, 18.77 = 24.82

FMC:


----------



## KCuber (Oct 2, 2012)

khoavo12 said:


> 3x3x3 2H - 18.99
> 
> Individual Times:
> 18.07, DNF, (17.98), (21.72), 20.82


DNF counts as worst time, you average really is 20.20


----------



## khoavo12 (Oct 3, 2012)

I didnt know that. I just copied from the iiTimer. Thanks man


----------



## Brest (Oct 3, 2012)

3x3x3: (22.10) 19.50 (15.97) 18.24 19.47 = 19.07
4x4x4: 1:14.53 (1:10.60) 1:19.03 (1:31.66) 1:19.97 = 1:17.84
FMC: 32


Spoiler



U' F U' F R' F D2 F2 R' F R F R' F' R F2 R F2 D F' U F D2 F' U' F' D F B' R L2 D'

on inverse:
D R' L2 B // pseudo 2x2x2

on normal:
U' F U' // 2x2x2 +CE pair
F R' F D2 // 3x2x2

on inverse:
F' D' F2 D F2 R' // F2L-1
F2 R' F R F' R' F' R F2 // leave 3 corners

skeleton on normal:
U' F U' F R' F D2
F2 R' F R F R' F' R F2
R F2 D' * F2 D F
B' R L2 D'

at * insert [D2, F' U F] to cancel 2 moves


----------



## Tao Yu (Oct 3, 2012)

3x3: 12.95, (9.41), 12.73, (14.94), 11.24 = 12.31 ugh...
2x2: (3.51), (7.76), 3.58, 3.69, 5.11+ = 4.12


----------



## hemang sarkar (Oct 3, 2012)

3x3 2h. average = 27.33
27.18
(29.45)
26.80
28.02
(23.25)


----------



## Zaterlord (Oct 4, 2012)

2x2x2 BLD: DNF, 1:49.79, DNF = 1:49.79


----------



## Cubenovice (Oct 5, 2012)

4x4x4 Blindfolded
DNF, DNF, 19:45.27 = 19:45.27


----------



## FaLoL (Oct 7, 2012)

*2x2x2*: (4.90), 9.04, 7.88, 9.17, (9.56) = *8.69*
*3x3x3*: 19.83, 22.74, 22.38, (23.26), (19.12) = *21.65*
*4x4x4*: 1:36.05, (1:43.66), (1:21.47), 1:22.04, 1:35.28 = *1:31.12*
*5x5x5*: (2:17.37), 2:36.15, (2:54.50), 2:39.75, 2:37.53 = *2:37.81*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*: *1:42.74*
*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*: *4:53.09*
*3x3x3 One Handed*: 49.54, (41.51), (59.77), 55.37, 54.33 = *53.08*
*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*: *67*
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*: DNF, DNF, DNF = *DNF*


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 8, 2012)

First feet solve this week was ridiculous. If only this had been the fewest moves scramble. 



Spoiler



Scramble: B2 U' L2 R2 B2 U B2 R2 U2 F2 U B' R' B' R F2 R' D' F' D2 L' 

x2 R D F R B L D2
y R' U2 R d R U R'
y2 U' R U R' U y' R' U2 R 
R U R' U R U2 R' U2

29 HTM (if you count cancellation before LL).


----------



## MatsBergsten (Oct 9, 2012)

Results: congrats to Mike, Simon & yoinneroid

*2x2x2*(30)

 2.95 alfacuber
 3.04 CuberMan
 3.05 SimonWestlund
 3.53 Andrejon
 3.55 yoinneroid
 4.12 Maxelino
 4.13 Tao Yu
 4.20 mycube
 4.51 Lapinsavant
 4.70 Hendry cahyadi
 4.74 Kamil Fiedoruk
 4.75 Andri Maulana
 4.81 BlueDevil
 4.90 riley
 4.95 zaki
 5.33 mande
 5.38 FinnGamer
 6.21 brandbest1
 6.22 Alcuber
 6.26 TheDubDubJr
 6.85 rona3
 7.13 Kenneth Svendson
 7.51 Mike Hughey
 7.54 thatkid
 8.70 FaLoL
 8.79 Mikel
 12.54 erikoui
 13.70 ickathu
 14.42 Sakoleg
 15.19 hcfong
*3x3x3 *(35)

 9.44 SimonWestlund
 10.09 alfacuber
 10.60 yoinneroid
 11.87 Hendry cahyadi
 12.11 riley
 12.31 Tao Yu
 12.47 Andrejon
 12.91 Lapinsavant
 13.08 Andri Maulana
 13.30 zaki
 13.36 mycube
 14.48 BlueDevil
 14.87 Divineskulls
 16.38 mande
 16.65 TheDubDubJr
 16.93 FinnGamer
 17.15 Kamil Fiedoruk
 17.86 vd
 18.55 Maxelino
 18.75 Mikel
 18.76 scylla
 19.07 Brest
 19.28 Kenneth Svendson
 19.78 thatkid
 20.13 ickathu
 20.64 Perff
 21.57 Mike Hughey
 21.65 FaLoL
 22.20 rona3
 22.42 erikoui
 28.47 Sakoleg
 30.97 hfsdo
 31.82 Alcuber
 33.43 hcfong
 34.01 MatsBergsten
*4x4x4*(25)

 39.83 yoinneroid
 40.78 SimonWestlund
 42.65 CuberMan
 47.34 alfacuber
 49.38 Hendry cahyadi
 49.97 zaki
 54.75 mycube
 1:01.09 Andri Maulana
 1:05.52 riley
 1:08.26 Maxelino
 1:09.61 brandbest1
 1:12.25 TheDubDubJr
 1:13.73 FinnGamer
 1:17.84 Brest
 1:21.81 mande
 1:21.85 BlueDevil
 1:22.08 Kenneth Svendson
 1:26.85 ickathu
 1:31.12 FaLoL
 1:34.09 Mike Hughey
 1:35.19 rona3
 1:38.36 Mikel
 1:41.48 Sakoleg
 2:38.59 scylla
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(17)

 1:21.48 yoinneroid
 1:22.06 SimonWestlund
 1:28.24 zaki
 1:34.35 Hendry cahyadi
 1:43.65 AustinReed
 1:45.46 mycube
 1:46.05 riley
 1:53.07 Andri Maulana
 1:54.44 Lapinsavant
 2:18.10 Mike Hughey
 2:36.11 FinnGamer
 2:37.81 FaLoL
 2:53.74 ickathu
 2:56.26 Moops
 3:17.23 Sakoleg
 3:37.39 BlueDevil
 DNF Kenneth Svendson
*6x6x6*(7)

 2:41.26 SimonWestlund
 2:56.48 zaki
 3:16.60 mycube
 3:44.72 AustinReed
 4:32.34 Mike Hughey
 5:33.42 FinnGamer
 8:31.34 Sakoleg
*7x7x7*(5)

 4:41.82 SimonWestlund
 4:44.37 zaki
 4:51.83 mycube
 6:13.87 AustinReed
 6:56.42 Mike Hughey
*3x3 one handed*(16)

 19.78 yoinneroid
 20.07 SimonWestlund
 24.68 mycube
 25.30 riley
 27.70 Andri Maulana
 27.72 Lapinsavant
 30.91 mande
 34.93 TheDubDubJr
 41.30 ickathu
 46.56 Mike Hughey
 48.81 Sakoleg
 49.03 Alcuber
 50.53 rona3
 53.08 FaLoL
 56.86 FinnGamer
 1:01.22 erikoui
*3x3 with feet*(4)

 43.22 henrik
 1:15.35 Kenneth Svendson
 1:37.73 yoinneroid
 1:41.75 Mike Hughey
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(12)

 12.15 AustinReed
 19.27 Mike Hughey
 21.02 MatsBergsten
 25.04 Maxelino
 26.48 Lapinsavant
 32.06 mycube
 34.09 Mikel
 41.40 ickathu
 48.16 Sakoleg
 1:49.79 Zaterlord
 DNF erikoui
 DNF FaLoL
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 42.69 vd
 58.04 SimonWestlund
 1:00.32 Mike Hughey
 1:12.64 Hendry cahyadi
 1:13.73 MatsBergsten
 1:27.79 Moops
 1:44.84 Sakoleg
 1:47.05 okayama
 1:48.06 riley
 2:11.07 ickathu
 2:11.86 mycube
 2:39.44 BlueDevil
 3:11.20 scylla
 3:52.20 Lapinsavant
 DNF Mikel
 DNF brandbest1
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(7)

 5:29.75 SimonWestlund
 6:35.57 Mike Hughey
 7:17.26 MatsBergsten
10:18.86 okayama
10:21.05 yoinneroid
19:45.27 Cubenovice
 DNF Hendry cahyadi
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(4)

14:21.75 MatsBergsten
14:22.15 Mike Hughey
21:54.45 yoinneroid
25:44.25 okayama
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(2)

27:12.81 Mike Hughey
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(6)

11/15 (58:32)  Moops
6/8 (49:26)  Mike Hughey
5/7 (40:22)  MatsBergsten
1/2 ( 8:14)  mycube
1/2 ( 9:17)  BlueDevil
0/0 (12:36)  riley
*3x3 Match the scramble*(1)

 1:14.37 Mike Hughey
*2-3-4 Relay*(13)

 55.54 yoinneroid
 1:00.12 CuberMan
 1:18.00 mycube
 1:18.71 riley
 1:20.23 zaki
 1:42.74 FaLoL
 1:43.99 Maxelino
 1:46.43 TheDubDubJr
 1:54.11 FinnGamer
 2:00.04 Kenneth Svendson
 2:02.90 Mike Hughey
 3:28.27 Sakoleg
 7:13.55 erikoui
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 2:08.70 yoinneroid
 2:45.32 zaki
 3:08.80 riley
 3:21.22 mycube
 4:12.32 FinnGamer
 4:36.77 Mike Hughey
 4:53.09 FaLoL
 6:15.04 Sakoleg
*Magic*(3)

 1.51 riley
 1.86 Mike Hughey
 3.12 ickathu
*Master Magic*(3)

 1.94 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.87 Mike Hughey
 5.42 riley
*Skewb*(4)

 15.57 Mike Hughey
 17.07 Alcuber
 28.18 thatkid
 35.28 ickathu
*Clock*(5)

 11.48 yoinneroid
 12.74 Perff
 15.12 Mikel
 19.27 Mike Hughey
 19.88 TheDubDubJr
*Pyraminx*(15)

 4.26 Maxelino
 4.79 SimonWestlund
 5.01 Kamil Fiedoruk
 6.93 Alcuber
 7.31 yoinneroid
 7.61 zaki
 8.06 Lapinsavant
 8.08 BlueDevil
 8.24 Andri Maulana
 9.26 Hendry cahyadi
 9.28 brandbest1
 9.40 riley
 10.64 Kenneth Svendson
 15.91 mande
 19.71 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(4)

 48.78 SimonWestlund
 1:13.00 Divineskulls
 2:43.38 Mike Hughey
 3:43.75 Sakoleg
*Square-1*(7)

 24.34 brandbest1
 24.82 SimonWestlund
 28.73 yoinneroid
 30.03 Kamil Fiedoruk
 36.61 Mike Hughey
 1:10.67 Mikel
 1:16.52 Sakoleg
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(6)

31 guusrs
32 Brest
35 mande
38 Mike Hughey
67 FaLoL
DNF  mycube

*Contest results*

247 Mike Hughey
229 SimonWestlund
217 yoinneroid
195 mycube
157 riley
147 zaki
136 Hendry cahyadi
114 Lapinsavant
113 Andri Maulana
105 Maxelino
97 MatsBergsten
97 BlueDevil
96 FinnGamer
95 alfacuber
89 mande
84 Sakoleg
79 FaLoL
79 TheDubDubJr
77 ickathu
72 CuberMan
71 Kamil Fiedoruk
64 Moops
64 Kenneth Svendson
61 Andrejon
60 Mikel
59 Tao Yu
53 brandbest1
52 AustinReed
48 Brest
47 Alcuber
42 vd
39 rona3
35 okayama
33 Divineskulls
33 scylla
27 thatkid
27 erikoui
19 Perff
16 guusrs
9 Cubenovice
8 henrik
8 hcfong
7 hfsdo
6 Zaterlord


----------

